# Help me improve my mainline design



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

So this is what I have for my mainline of my layout. It's very basic and where the tracks are at is the boundaries that I've set up for this room. The room is 13.375x12.1. 

What I am _trying_ to model is a shortline operation in the Appalachia mountains during the 1940s. My other goal is to have prototypical operations and have it to where me plus one or two other person can run operating session on the layout. 

The railroad itself is freelance, which is why I came up with the name Appalachia Valley Railroad. I'd want one of the major industries to be a coal mine, have a few other smaller industries and maybe 3 passenger stations for the train to visit.

So, can anyone help me improve upon my basic design?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

your room size is similar to what I had available ....not sure what scale your's is .. mine is ho ...
here's my track plan .. mining / logging, era 1890, mostly geared steam ..basic layout is two dogbones, inside one is folded on both ends, plus spurs and runaround tracks


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, the scale is HO.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your plan shows 18 in. rad. curves...very tight in HO,wich would highly limit what you could operate to four axle diesels and smaller steamers.


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Your plan shows 18 in. rad. curves...very tight in HO,wich would highly limit what you could operate to four axle diesels and smaller steamers.


Well I do plan on operating steamers. I don't think any shortline in the 1940s had diesel. The steam locomotives I'd like to operate is the 2-8-2 Light Mikado and the 2-6-0 mogul for switching and short freight run operations.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since steamers are what you'll want to run go back to the drawing board and
widen your curves. Notice how WVGA has designed his curves. Basically
following the walls does provide a start for a layout, but, again, as in WVGA's
layout you'll want lots of spurs and yard tracks for your coal industry, perhaps
logging, paper mills, lumber mills In those steam days there were small industries that used railroads for their shipping and receiving of materials and finished goods.

Another important design factor for a single track layout is the
inclusion of several 'passing sidings'. If you are running DCC you can run
trains clockwise and counterclockwise at the same time and passing sidings
make this work, just as it does for real railroads. I use my passing sidings
as the location of passenger depots thus providing a reason to stop the
passenger train. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don may be jumping the gun a little... I have an IHC Command XXV Mikado that does fine on 18" curves (although it's not a fan of the 2.5% grade). Definitely, broader curves are a better idea if you can fit them in (and you should be able to) but it's not necessarily a show-stopper. I'm also no expert, but I would say you might want to look at some smaller locos -- Moguls & Prairies, as well as Shays, which would be more likely to operate on a short line in mountainous terrain.

Conceptually, short lines generally pick stuff up and deliver it, and one end of their route is frequently an interchange with a larger road. You might design a so called point to point layout leading to an interchange with the Pennsy, B&O, or C&O; even Western Maryland. With a short Y track or small turntable, you could turn your locos at either end. Then you wouldn't need to worry about a loop of track.

The most important thing to remember is the ONLY rule of model railroading: Your Layout; Your Rules. You do what you want, so long as you're happy with it.


----------

